# Blue screen constantly



## stragf (Feb 25, 2008)

Last five times:

m signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 000002D4
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 8F755F5B
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022208-01.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-92212-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WERC7FF.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409

____________________________________________________________________

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 00040019
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 8FB75F5B
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022208-02.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-78842-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WERFFC1.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409

____________________________________________________________________________________


Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: 9f
BCP1: 00000003
BCP2: 859735A8
BCP3: 87BB5030
BCP4: 884F6290
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022508-01.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-443152-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER21B2.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 00000919
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 8F4B3F5B
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022508-02.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-163005-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WERB4AE.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: D9EAC2F5
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 8F975F5B
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022508-03.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-148450-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER844B.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: d1
BCP1: 00040019
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 8F4A1F5B
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022508-04.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-228479-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WERBE7D.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode: a
BCP1: 00000001
BCP2: 00000002
BCP3: 00000000
BCP4: 81C83653
OS Version: 6_0_6000
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini022508-05.dmp
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-394526-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Grant Strand\AppData\Local\Temp\WER2F1A.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?link...3&clcid=0x0409

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************

This is the message that was on the screen last time after I disabled auto start:

Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal

Tech info

Stop:0X000000D1 (0x00040019, 0x00000002, 0x0000000,0x8F4A1F5B)

TCIP.SYS Address 8F4A1F5B [email protected] 8F45A000
Datestamp 478ad415


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Welcome to TSF.

If you can attach those memory dumps to a post, I'll be glad to look at them for you.

(the files ending in *.dmp)

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## stragf (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks. Where precisely do I find the memory dump location?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

stragf said:


> Thanks. Where precisely do I find the memory dump location?


Apologies on that. . . I inadvertantly left out the dump file location.

Here it is:

c:\windows\minidump

The dumps have a file extension of ".dmp" on them. You can't upload ".dmp" files to a post so copy them to your documents folder and rename with ".txt' extensions, then attach to a post.

regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## stragf (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you, and it just gets better. Here is apost from another forum I've done. 

I purchased a Dell Inspiron 1520 with Vista Home Premium. The computer was an "open box special" 
I started to migrate the data and settings over, and shortly threreafter got the BSOD. Sometimes it says Driver_IRQl and other times Driver_power_state.
I called dell, and all hardware checks out. I did Dell's crash analysis, and got a "vsdatant.sys" driver conflict with my Zone Alarm anti-virus. I have reinstalled it three times, and EVERYTIME I try to do a virus scan, I was getting the BSOD, so I dumped it. I have dumped zone alarm anti virus

Here is where it get's fun. I descided to do a chkdsk /F. WHen I do that a blue software screen pops up that says :

In the top bar of the following software box, the path reads:


C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe

Trojan-Spy.HTML smitfraud. Killer
by noahdfear
Version 3.2

This tool was tailored to remove smitfraud.c and variants 
If you do not trust this source, close this window.
noahdfear does to assume any liability
for damage or loss from running this tool
Use at your own risk


Press any key to continue.
I must have somehow transferred this over? Is this the Virus? I have run Lavasoft Ad-Aware and Spybot. 
Nothing. 
How do I get this out of CHKDSC??
I am LOST HERE! Thanks.


----------



## stragf (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are the dump files. Thank you.


----------

